# Next Midwest Slot Car Show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Next Midwest Slot Car Show will be held on ASpril 22, 2007 at a site to be announced after December 1st.  

Anyone who has been a vendor at our previous shows, please contact me by E-mail or a private message


----------

